# September 2020 Photo Of The Month Nominations



## Dean_Gretsch

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2020 nominations
Both the winning photographer and the member submitting it will get a TPF POTM decal that can be used on any hard surface such as an auto window, Ipad, clipboard, etc.

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of the contest as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer. Photo should not have been posted in any month/year prior.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning once in a 12-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize once.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

9) While Snowbear may like bacon and sausage, I LOVE pizza!

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. *Add link to the thread where it was originally posted*.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## Space Face

August will be a hard act to follow.  I'm looking forward to this month.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Just because we are still voting on August nominations doesn't mean this one can't be active too


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Bump


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Untitled by @photoflyer originally posted here: Weekly challenge 9/5 - 9/11  Lens compression


----------



## zombiesniper

Sunset from the Rooftop by thereyougo!


----------



## Tropicalmemories

Off to a good start with two interesting and very different images.

And is this the place for the 5 minute argument or the full half hour?


----------



## Gardyloo

Tropicalmemories said:


> Off to a good start with two interesting and very different images.
> 
> And is this the place for the 5 minute argument or the full half hour?


Sorry, this is abuse.


----------



## limr

Tropicalmemories said:


> Off to a good start with two interesting and very different images.
> 
> And is this the place for the 5 minute argument or the full half hour?



Careful, you may only get contradictions.


----------



## terri

limr said:


> Careful, you may only get contradictions.


No he won't.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Bump...show 'em your love, people!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Rogers Centre and Gardiner Expressway by @Philmar posted here Blue


----------



## Space Face

terri said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful, you may only get contradictions.
> 
> 
> 
> No he won't.
Click to expand...



Ahhhhhhhhhh, we used to dream about living in a corridor.



Oops, wrong sketch!!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Bump


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Almost 1/2 way through the month...


----------



## zombiesniper

Christmas Delivery by @smoke665


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

" Power " by @Space Face  posted here: Power


----------



## Space Face

Dean_Gretsch said:


> " Power " by @Space Face  posted here: Power




Wow.  Thank you very much indeed.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Already in the back half of the month Show your support, people.


----------



## Destin

“Kwazee” by @DanOstergren 

Original Thread


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Starting this month, both the winner _and_ the person who nominated the winning photo will get this decal in the color of your choice ( basic colors ). Submit those photos!


----------



## smoke665

Photo#4 from The Kids   By @charlie76


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Bump!


----------



## terri

Family of Elephant crossing, by @Kedarnag138 .    Thread here.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Bump!


----------



## limr

Windpower by @Joel Bolden. Thread is here: Windpower  (Updated version of the image in this post: Windpower)


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

We need your nominations. Show 'em you like their photos!


----------



## CherylL

Two Lighthouses in Cornwall by @Vieri


----------



## terri

From "Did a little shooting this weekend," embedded in the Post Your Favorite Shot from your most recent roll thread, post #958 by @SoulfulRecover :


----------



## smoke665

"The Mystic's Den..." by @enezdez


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Bump


----------



## weepete

@Space Face for his shot Power

Well done mate, this is a belter IMO


----------



## Space Face

weepete said:


> @Space Face for his shot Power
> 
> Well done mate, this is a belter IMO



Thank you very much Pete, that's very kind of you.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

We're in the home stretch. Better bet on your ponies!


----------



## SoulfulRecover

terri said:


> From "Did a little shooting this weekend," embedded in the Post Your Favorite Shot from your most recent roll thread, post #958 by @SoulfulRecover :



Thank you for this!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Get 'em in, folks. The time draweth nigh.


----------

